
The enduring whiteness of the American media - pmcpinto
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/may/25/enduring-whiteness-of-american-journalism
======
commentzorro
I'm old and I'm white. You do anything to scare me, threaten me, challenge my
beliefs, or change anything in any way and I swear to God I will vote for
Trump!

